# Cheap 20VT parts car available in OR



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

*Cheap 10VT parts car available in OR*

Sorry 10vt not 20vt *edited*
Was thinking of buying this one but had to pass it on, no real affiliation to seller etc.
89 200 Turbo FWD Auto with crumpled drivers side fender available for $700.
(Nine Seven One)-570-5227


_Modified by [email protected] at 6:50 PM 6-14-2007_


----------

